# 2018 fly Fishing Film Tour and Microskiff meet up



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I will also be donating some flies for the event as well.

Should be a good time.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes and Destination Flies. Sorry about that. Added it to the original post.


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

MAN! I found this forum way too late - been reading on here a while and just saw we have our own GC forum. Thanks for sharing this! Any ideas if they'll do it again next year?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Rnfarley said:


> MAN! I found this forum way too late - been reading on here a while and just saw we have our own GC forum. Thanks for sharing this! Any ideas if they'll do it again next year?


Yes, we are planing on doing the film again next year. But we can plan a meet up for anytime.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I’m going to arrange a fly tying night at a brewery or brew pub in the next month or so.


----------

